# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Galaxy Home, smart speaker, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

Samsung Galaxy Home on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Home smart speaker with Bixby: first look

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> Samsung’s new Galaxy Home is a premium speaker with Bixby built in. It’s a direct answer to the Apple HomePod, Amazon Echo, Google Home, Sonos One, and other smart speakers. But is Bixby really smart enough to put in your living room?

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Home - Full announcement

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> Samsung unveiled a new Bixby enabled speaker, the Galaxy home. The presentation was light on details, but it is our first glimpse of a Samsung smart speaker. Here's the full announcement from the Barclays Center in Brooklyn.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Home hands-on: Would you want Bixby in your home?

Published on Nov 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Galaxy Home will launch by April, Samsung CEO says"
DJ Koh, speaking with CNET after Unpacked, gives a hint about the unveiling of Samsung's smart speaker.

by Shara Tibken
February 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung could still best the Amazon Echo. Here's how"
Commentary: The Galaxy Home Mini's late arrival to the smart speaker party might offer the dramatic entrance it needs to succeed.

by David Priest
February 11, 2020

----------

